# boat tieing



## perchman (Feb 9, 2005)

hello , this summer I am renting a house on the bay .I have no idea how to tie my boat ( 16 ft skiff) between the 4 pillings for the tide. please help me .


----------



## Catfish713 (Nov 9, 2006)

make sure you have some bumpers on your boat or put some on the pilings then tie your boat up with a rope to both pilings tied with a hitch knot leave some slack and you should be fine


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

ok im confusing they no one might understand this but this is how i would do it and i lived on the wye river in md since i was 12 and my parents still live there

use spring lines so they will be able to rise n fall with the tide
tie the port bow to the port stern piling
tie the port stern to the port bow piling
tie the port stern also to the starboard stern piling
tie the star stern to the port stern piling
hopefully ur still with me
if ur still with me tie the starboard side the same way as the port side, ur get the idea 
this is how ur supposed to tie a boat up from what i have been taught im not saying that its the right or only way just the way ive been taught
hope that helps


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

perchman said:


> hello , this summer I am renting a house on the bay .I have no idea how to tie my boat ( 16 ft skiff) between the 4 pillings for the tide. please help me .


Where on the bay are keeping the boat and is there a pier involved?


----------



## perchman (Feb 9, 2005)

I'm staying in a cove/harbor with 4 piller /wooded tall posts


----------



## catman (May 28, 2001)

perchman said:


> I'm staying in a cove/harbor with 4 piller /wooded tall posts


OK I'm just trying to help your hear but I still need more info. My boat is in the water 9 months out of the year so I think I know a little about mooring a boat. So from what you're telling me there's no dock of pier, just 4 posts stuck out in the water? How do you get on the boat? Do you wade out to it or do you step from a pier or dock on to it?


----------



## perchman (Feb 9, 2005)

Hi Catman, If you can't tell by now I am a rookie. First time boat owner. I am staying in a harbor which has a long permenant dock with several posts in the water to moor your boat in between. How do I tie my boat to the four post in my slip to adjust to the tides?


----------



## rgking03 (Mar 20, 2005)

First is to check and see how far the tide changes at the dock between high tide and low tide. This is so you can have room for tide change. If you need to mark your lines for the proper length.

We tie the Starboard Stern Line to the Port Dock Cleat and Port Stern to Starboard Dock Cleat and( Making an X pattern on the stern.. It prevents the stern from swaying with the current.) and then tie the port bow to the port side and starboard to the starboard side. If your docking perpindicular to the dock always back in never bow in, because if the tide changes and your boat drifts under the dock you wont be a happy person when the tide rises.


----------

